# 3DAnimation



## halbkreis (19. Nov 2016)

Hallo,
Seit einiger Zeit programmiere ich kleine 3D Animationen: Die Bildpaare stelle ich in zwei getrennten Fenstern auf dem Bildschirm dar, das linke für das rechte Auge - das rechte für das linke Auge. Das schaffe ich indem ich durch ein in einen Karton geschnittenes Fenster blicke. Das erfordert Übung und ist umständlich. Kann man nicht die Bildpaare durch geeignete Konversion auf DVD transportieren, um sich das Ganze bequem mit einem 3D fähigen Fernseher anzusehen? 
Grüße von Halbkreis


----------

